# Raimondi Gladiator



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Has anyone used the Raimondi Bridge Tile saw? Is it really worth $2,200? I want to upgrade from my Rigid 10", just not sure where to go to next. The main imperfections that I'm getting is chips on a 45 miter (picture framing shelves with bullnose; pic attached) Is there such a saw that works like a compound miter saw (where you can click into a 45 degree angle)?
Thanks


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I had the earlier generation Gladiator it was a fine saw here is what i think is good and bad

Good
1 fine cuts
2 cut strait over the length of the bridge.
3 Great impression on everyone
4 Powerful

Bad
1 HEAVY
2 2man cary
3 setup time

I ended up selling it After buying a De Walt on a 12 story historical remodel.

Craig


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

I use my Imer for all large tile, love it.:thumbsup:


----------

